# BIKe BUILD OFF



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

does anyone wants to go at it with me i always wanted a trike and im down to build one now but i want to make it fun ill put $500 on the table if anybody matches it then its on for the 2008 las vegas winer takes the $1000 anyone?????????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 14 2007, 04:21 AM~9447820
> *does anyone wants to go at it with me  i always wanted a trike and im down to build one now but i want to make it fun  ill put $500 on the table if anybody matches  it then its on for the 2008 las vegas  winer takes the $1000 anyone?????????
> *


im in


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ok cool r u gonna have the money no changing ur mind the day of the show


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

how do u want to do this? anything goes or what i want a readical


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

TIME OUT WAITE A MINUTE TONY FOR ONE WE MAKE OUR OWN PARTS THIS GUY IS GONNA BUY HIS PARTS FROM LINVILLE


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 13 2007, 07:29 PM~9447870
> *TIME OUT WAITE A MINUTE TONY FOR ONE WE MAKE OUR OWN PARTS THIS GUY IS GONNA BUY HIS PARTS FROM LINVILLE
> *


ok whats the diffrence where i get my parts that means its gonna cost more for me n less for tony n what makes u think ill go with mike i might go a diffrent way


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

does anyone else like to jump in 3 trikes that makes it a $1500 for the winer


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 06:31 PM~9447886
> *ok what the diffrence where i get my parts  that means  it gonna cost more for me  n what makes u think ill go with mike i might go a diffrent way
> *


HEY COOL YOUR JETS HOMIE IM NOT TRYIN TO TALK SHIT ON YOU SECOND I KNOW WHO YOU ARE IVE MET YOU BEFORE AND I KNOW YA GOT SOME SKILLS BUT A BUILD OFF SHOULDNT BE ABOUT BUYING SOMETHING FROM SOMEONE ELSE ITS ABOUT MAKING IT ALL YOURSELF ANYONE CAN SAY HEY LETS DO A BUILD OFF AND BUY STUFF FROM DIFFRENT COMPANIES HOW WOULD THAT BE FAIR. THIRD IMMA HAVE TO STEP IN AND TELL TONY TO DECLINE THE CHALLENGE FOR A RADICAL TRIKE CAUSE FOR ONE HE NEEDS TO FINISH HIS OWN SHIT BEFORE DOING A RADICAL TRIKE. FOURTH ONLY REASON WHY I STEP IN IS CAUSE IMMA END UP BEING THE ONE DOING MOST OF THE DAMN WORK AND IM NOT BOUT TO JUMP ON A RADICAL TRIKE. YOUR BIKE IS CLEAN THO MAN IVE SEEN IT TONS OF TIMES WHEN I LIVED IN FLORIDA


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 13 2007, 07:35 PM~9447909
> *HEY COOL YOUR JETS HOMIE IM NOT TRYIN TO TALK SHIT ON YOU SECOND I KNOW WHO YOU ARE IVE MET YOU BEFORE AND I KNOW YA GOT SOME SKILLS BUT A BUILD OFF SHOULDNT BE ABOUT BUYING SOMETHING FROM SOMEONE ELSE ITS ABOUT MAKING IT ALL YOURSELF ANYONE CAN SAY HEY LETS DO A BUILD OFF AND BUY STUFF FROM DIFFRENT COMPANIES HOW WOULD THAT BE FAIR. THIRD IMMA HAVE TO STEP IN AND TELL TONY TO DECLINE THE CHALLENGE FOR A RADICAL TRIKE CAUSE FOR ONE HE NEEDS TO FINISH HIS OWN SHIT BEFORE DOING A RADICAL TRIKE.  FOURTH ONLY REASON WHY I STEP IN IS CAUSE IMMA END UP BEING THE ONE DOING MOST OF THE DAMN WORK AND IM NOT BOUT TO JUMP ON A RADICAL TRIKE. YOUR BIKE IS CLEAN THO MAN IVE SEEN IT TONS OF TIMES WHEN I LIVED IN FLORIDA
> *


i understand n its cool no problem but really not everything thats gonna be on a bike is gonna be made form the the same person you will allway have to go to diffrent ppl for parts or other stuff for example "paint" im sure tony is not gonna paint his bike by himslef same thing with engraving and so on ... and im basically doing the same thing you guys are doing i design my parts and have someone cut out my design im sure you guys have someone cut out ur parts...

no proble here homie im just trying to have fun build a trike and come up on easy money


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YA KNOW YOU DO HAVE A POINT I TAKE IT BACK THEN BUT TO BE HONEST BROTHER IF THIS WAS UP TO ME I WOULD TELL TONY NO NOT TO DO IT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 07:21 PM~9447820
> *does anyone wants to go at it with me  i always wanted a trike and im down to build one now but i want to make it fun  ill put $500 on the table if anybody matches  it then its on for the 2008 las vegas  winer takes the $1000 anyone?????????
> *


with if no one from lil wins?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 13 2007, 07:43 PM~9447963
> *YA KNOW YOU DO HAVE A POINT I TAKE IT BACK THEN BUT TO BE HONEST BROTHER IF THIS WAS UP TO ME I WOULD TELL TONY NO NOT TO DO IT
> *



ok cool man so TONY  you said you were down for the build off are you still in??? or you fakes on me already in less then 30 min
easy money homie $1000 for doing something you like doing


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 13 2007, 07:46 PM~9447980
> *with if no one from lil wins?
> *


we will settle that when the build off starts


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

my plans are to rebuild a trike i think ill end up using a frame i got in the shp collecting dust


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

TO BE HONEST IM DOWN FOR A BUILD OFF WITH ANYONE I GUESS BUT YA KNOW ALL THIS BUILD OFF SHIT IS GIVING ME A HEADACHE YA FEEL ME I JUST WANNA FINISH MY BIKE FOR THIS YEAR AND MY CUTTY TO BE HONEST ONLY PERSON I REALLY WOULD WANNA GO HEAD TO HEAD WITH IS WICKED BUT HE GOT SHIT TO DO ALSO DATS THE ONLY GUY I REALLY WANNA GO HEAD TO HEAD WITH


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 13 2007, 07:53 PM~9448020
> *TO BE HONEST IM DOWN FOR A BUILD OFF WITH ANYONE I GUESS BUT YA KNOW ALL THIS BUILD OFF SHIT IS GIVING ME A HEADACHE YA FEEL ME I JUST WANNA FINISH MY BIKE FOR THIS YEAR AND MY CUTTY TO BE HONEST ONLY PERSON I REALLY WOULD WANNA GO HEAD TO HEAD WITH IS WICKED BUT HE GOT SHIT TO DO ALSO DATS THE ONLY GUY I REALLY WANNA GO HEAD TO HEAD WITH
> *



same here homie i got my bike i have to finish and also a cutty the bikej ust need the small details...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

First off what are the rules?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

DAMN I GOT A CUTTY TOO


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 06:21 PM~9447820
> *does anyone wants to go at it with me  i always wanted a trike and im down to build one now but i want to make it fun  ill put $500 on the table if anybody matches  it then its on for the 2008 las vegas  winer takes the $1000 anyone?????????
> *



YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MONEY SOUNDS GOOD. COUNT ME IN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

damn everyone tryin to knock off each other. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

FUCK THIS PAINT OFF THATS WHAT I WANNA DO ME VERSUS SA ROLLERZ LOL JUST KIDDIN


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2007, 08:01 PM~9448077
> *First off what are the rules?
> *



rules if its up to me i say anything goes as far as what to build n how to build it i say just have it ready for vegas 08 and n if nobody wins the day of the show then lil will decide i say have a poll days before the show just i case nobody wins at the show like that we wont have to worry about nobody ripping ppl off after the show so if nobody wins at the day of show we already know whos gonna take the money n just show up to collect if "nobody wind at the show"


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 08:03 PM~9448092
> *YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MONEY SOUNDS GOOD. TONY going twice r u still in or not???
> 
> nothing agains you or anyone if they back out before we start the build off  *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 13 2007, 08:02 PM~9448078
> *DAMN I GOT A CUTTY TOO
> *



yeah i havent had time to work on it i work 10-12 hour days but when i do i hit it hard i got a 86 t-top what do u got


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

we all have to decide and agree on the rules before it actually starts


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2007, 06:23 PM~9447832
> *im in
> *


X2


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 07:15 PM~9448187
> *ru sure ur not gonna back out  on me  that will make a $1500 race  if tony dont back out on us
> 
> so IM IN HOMIE. JUST MAKE SURE YOU HAVE MY MONEY READY. IM COLLECTING THAT SUNDAY WHAT I SHOULD OF GOTTEN THIS YEAR.
> ...


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

DAMN VEGAS GONNA BE INSANE I GUESS WE GONNA SEE ALOT OF RADICAL TRIKES


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 13 2007, 08:18 PM~9448217
> *X2
> *


 r u sure that $500 to joing the build off that makes it a $2000 race if tony n dropem and you r down


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

OK so far it just me n dropem for $1000
SIC'N'TWISTED
whats up?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm out if you have to build it from the ground up


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 08:19 PM~9448223
> *IM IN HOMIE. JUST MAKE SURE YOU HAVE MY MONEY READY. IM COLLECTING THAT SUNDAY WHAT I SHOULD OF GOTTEN THIS YEAR.
> 
> TIME TO GET BUSY
> *


he money comes and goes it dont matter too me as long as nobody trys playing smart when it comes to give up the money


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2007, 08:23 PM~9448255
> *I'm out if you have to build it from the ground up
> *



i say we all have to agree on the rules im down with anything goes?
i agree with you tony and would like for you to stay in the build off


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 14 2007, 05:25 AM~9448279
> *i say we all have to agree on the rules im down with anything goes?
> i agree with you tony and would like for you to stay in the build off
> *


If I can enter something that I might buy that's already built as long as I add new parts and things to it then I'm staying in. Other wise I say no to a ground up build off for a trike


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LET ME MAKE THE RULES


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2007, 07:26 PM~9448291
> *If I can enter something that I might buy that's already built as long as I add new parts and things to it then I'm staying in.  Other wise I say no to a ground up build off for a trike
> *



YOU CAN BRING ASSYLUM IT DONT MATTER.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 13 2007, 07:09 PM~9448146
> *FUCK THIS PAINT OFF THATS WHAT I WANNA DO ME VERSUS SA ROLLERZ LOL JUST KIDDIN
> *


 I BET ROLLERZ ONLY WILL WIN


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Dec 14 2007, 05:27 AM~9448297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DuezPaid vs SA Rollerz paint off challenge!!!! Imma make the topic now! :cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IM SORRY BUT TO BE HONEST I DONT THINK THAT WOULD BE SUCH A GREAT IDEA TO ENTER SOMETHING ALREADY BUILT FOR REALZ WHERE IS THE FUN IN IT THEN SORRY TONY BUT I DONT AGREE WITH THAT A BUILD OFF IS BUILD THE WHOLE BIKE NOT JUST TWO PARTS OR WHAT EVER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 14 2007, 05:31 AM~9448343
> *IM SORRY BUT TO BE HONEST I DONT THINK THAT WOULD BE SUCH A GREAT IDEA TO ENTER SOMETHING ALREADY BUILT FOR REALZ WHERE IS THE FUN IN IT THEN SORRY TONY BUT I DONT AGREE WITH THAT A BUILD OFF IS BUILD THE WHOLE BIKE NOT JUST TWO PARTS OR WHAT EVER
> *


I'm out then :tears: cuz I ain't building a radical trike from scratch just for a build off :nono:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

OK SO IT JUST ME N RIPSTA85


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YEAH TONY NOT TRYIN TO KILL YOUR ROLL BUT ITS A BUILD OFF NOT A CHANGE UP


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 14 2007, 05:36 AM~9448371
> *YEAH TONY NOT TRYIN TO KILL YOUR ROLL BUT ITS A BUILD OFF NOT A CHANGE UP
> *



Ok Change Up Off contest then :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 13 2007, 07:36 PM~9448371
> *YEAH TONY NOT TRYIN TO KILL YOUR ROLL BUT ITS A BUILD OFF NOT A CHANGE UP
> *



KILL WHAT. I GOT SOMETHING IM GOING TO REDO WELL HALF OF IT, NEW PAINT, NEW MODS, TRIKE KIT, WHEELS PARTS. LET ME TAKE A PIC OF IT AND I WILL SHOW YALL WHAT IM WORKING ON.

HOLD 1 MINUTE


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 13 2007, 08:31 PM~9448343
> *IM SORRY BUT TO BE HONEST I DONT THINK THAT WOULD BE SUCH A GREAT IDEA TO ENTER SOMETHING ALREADY BUILT FOR REALZ WHERE IS THE FUN IN IT THEN SORRY TONY BUT I DONT AGREE WITH THAT A BUILD OFF IS BUILD THE WHOLE BIKE NOT JUST TWO PARTS OR WHAT EVER
> *


 i agree just changing the parts dont cut it for me i say at leat add or remove mods n paint just chanign parts dont cut it for me but like i said we all have to agree o the rules befor it starts what do u think dropem i disagree on this one


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 07:39 PM~9448406
> *i agree just changing the parts dont cut it for me i say at leat add or remove mods  n paint just chanign parts dont cut it for me  but like i said we all have to agree o the rules befor it starts what do u think dropem  i disagree on this one
> *



I AGREE. THE RULES SHOULD BE BUILT FROM GROUND UP OR A FULL MAKE OVER OF A BIKE THAT HAS BEEN BOUGHTEN ALREADY MADE. IM GOIN TO POST A PIC OF WHAT IM BUILDING SO THAT WAY I CAN SPICE THE COMPETITION ON THIS TRIKE BUILD OF


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 13 2007, 09:18 PM~9448217
> *X2
> *


you're entering the build off fokker? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Look what I bought and going to enter the trike build off with:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

SIC'N'TWISTED

r u in or what homie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 05:42 AM~9448433
> *I AGREE. THE RULES SHOULD BE BUILT FROM GROUND UP OR A FULL MAKE OVER OF A BIKE THAT HAS BEEN BOUGHTEN ALREADY MADE.  IM GOIN TO POST A PIC OF WHAT IM BUILDING SO THAT WAY I CAN SPICE THE COMPETITION ON THIS TRIKE BUILD OF
> *


I'm on the fence am I in or out? I got one I might do a new frame, paint, and some parts on so does that count or does it have to be frame up build off? :around:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 09:23 PM~9448260
> *he money comes and goes  it dont matter too me as long as nobody trys playing smart when it comes to give up the money
> *


that's baller talk... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 05:44 AM~9448465
> *Look what I bought and going to enter the trike build off with:
> 
> 
> ...


So REC's bike will be a trike? :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2007, 07:45 PM~9448479
> *So REC's bike will be a trike? :dunno:
> *



REC's old bike. Now is lil drop'em new soon to be trike


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 08:44 PM~9448465
> *Look what I bought and going to enter the trike build off with:
> 
> 
> ...


 looks bad ass as a 2wheeler  i wouold do that but thats ur choice so $1000 on the table anyone else SICnTWISTED going twice r u still down


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

,.....345345346457367


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 09:44 PM~9448465
> *Look what I bought and going to enter the trike build off with:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's a bad ass bike... :0 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 05:46 AM~9448494
> *REC's old bike. Now is lil drop'em new soon to be trike
> *


If TNT does your parts that's conflict of interest right there and I'd have to bow out.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2007, 07:50 PM~9448552
> *If TNT does your parts that's conflict of interest right there and I'd have to bow out.
> *


well bow out and after the show in vegas YOU, TACO, NATE n EXCLUSIVE will have some beers with the cash


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2007, 08:49 PM~9448540
> *,.....345345346457367
> *



lol stop trying to find a way out like i sad its cool if you dont want to join for me its just for fun n ppl talk about build off here n there so i want to make it happen with some $$$$$$ :biggrin:  :0 


anyone else what to go at now that you see what dropem gots


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 07:47 PM~9448505
> *looks bad ass as a  2wheeler   i wouold do that but thats ur choice  so  $1000 on the table anyone else SICnTWISTED going twice  r u still down
> *


of course im down i wouldn't have said it if i wasn't


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 07:44 PM~9448472
> *SIC'N'TWISTED
> 
> r u in or what homie
> *


why wouldn't i be


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2007, 09:50 PM~9448552
> *If TNT does your parts that's conflict of interest right there and I'd have to bow out.
> *


he can always use Wicked... :0 :biggrin: All he has to do is ''get at'' D... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

So its $1500.

Sic n Twisted
Ripsta85
n me

Lets make it official in 10 minutes


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 13 2007, 08:53 PM~9448592
> *of course im down i wouldn't have said it if i wasn't
> *


   that make $1500 ON the table that should pay for most of the build off for the winer :0 anyone else


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 13 2007, 09:53 PM~9448592
> *of course im down i wouldn't have said it if i wasn't
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

IF MY HOMIE JESSE PRADO WAS BUILDING ONE I KNOW HE WOULD TAKE IT ALL AGAIN!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2007, 07:55 PM~9448610
> *he can always use Wicked... :0  :biggrin: All he has to do is ''get at'' D... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 09:55 PM~9448618
> *So its $1500.
> 
> Sic n Twisted
> ...



ok but you need to build a bomb at the same time


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 08:55 PM~9448618
> *So its $1500.
> 
> Sic n Twisted
> ...


 i say we give it some time just i case someone that didnt see this today decide to jump in so someone drops out i say by this sunday or by the 1st of jan


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 09:55 PM~9448618
> *So its $1500.
> 
> Sic n Twisted
> ...


You should give a 24 hour entry period so that everybody can see this thread...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

im calling mine....EASY MONEY....cause thats what im gonna make off this build

WHAT ARE THE RULES AND CATEGORY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 07:57 PM~9448647
> *i say we give it some time just i case someone that didnt see this today decide to jump in so someone drops out  i say by this sunday  or by the 1st of jan
> *



Just pm me when you make it official


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 09:57 PM~9448647
> *i say we give it some time just i case someone that didnt see this today decide to jump in so someone drops out  i say by this sunday  or by the 1st of jan
> *


 24-72 hours bro...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2007, 09:59 PM~9448668
> *24-72 hours bro...
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 13 2007, 07:59 PM~9448663
> *im calling mine....EASY MONEY....cause thats what im gonna make off this build
> 
> WHAT ARE THE RULES AND CATEGORY
> *



I think homeboy said radical. I think somebody needs to get in touch with Brian "LUNCH MONEY" to get in. He got away with an easy win this year


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 13 2007, 09:57 PM~9448640
> *ok but you need to build a bomb at the same time
> *


Hey Danny is a fuckin' baller...He can build 10 bombs and 100 bikes at the same time... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 13 2007, 09:59 PM~9448663
> *im calling mine....EASY MONEY....cause thats what im gonna make off this build
> 
> WHAT ARE THE RULES AND CATEGORY
> *


 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 13 2007, 07:57 PM~9448640
> *ok but you need to build a bomb at the same time
> *


NOT A PROBLEM


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2007, 10:00 PM~9448683
> *Hey Danny is a fuckin' baller...He can build 10 bombs and 100 bikes at the same time... :biggrin:
> *


and hate 10000 lil member its a hate machine :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2007, 08:00 PM~9448683
> *Hey Danny is a fuckin' baller...He can build 10 bombs and 100 bikes at the same time... :biggrin:
> *


ok. pics. or it didnt happen.

MONEY GROWS ON TREES WHERE IM FROM AND WHAT


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 13 2007, 10:01 PM~9448690
> *NOT A PROBLEM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 08:02 PM~9448695
> *ok. pics. or it didnt happen.
> 
> MONEY GROWS ON TREES WHERE IM FROM AND WHAT
> *


MONEY GROWS ON PLANTS WHERE IM FROM


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 14 2007, 05:55 AM~9448610
> *he can always use Wicked... :0  :biggrin: All he has to do is ''get at'' D... :biggrin:
> *


Ah if he goes with Wicked I'll win for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i should do this huh :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 10:02 PM~9448695
> *ok. pics. or it didnt happen.
> 
> MONEY GROWS ON TREES WHERE IM FROM AND WHAT
> *


I'm moving where you live cause I'm a homeless hobo...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 13 2007, 08:03 PM~9448708
> *MONEY GROWS ON PLANTS WHERE IM FROM
> *



PINCHE WEED HEAD. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Hey Danny I just want to let you know that your trike was nice. Good luck on the new build


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2007, 10:04 PM~9448726
> *Ah if he goes with Wicked I'll win for sure :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2007, 10:04 PM~9448734
> *I'm moving  where you live cause I'm a homeless hobo...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 08:05 PM~9448742
> *PINCHE WEED HEAD. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Hey Danny I just want to let you know that your trike was nice. Good luck on the new build
> *


LOL  

THANKS BRO


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i have always wantd a trike :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

so how much time should we give it to make it official dropem sincntwisted what do you think gave my statement on that already this should be dicided between the builders not lil members this is just a show for them we decide on the rules and tip off but there opinion is welcome we could use them


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 08:09 PM~9448784
> *so how much time should we give it to make it official dropem sincntwisted what do you think  gave my statement on that already this should be dicided between the builders not lil members  this is just a show for them we decide on the rules and tip off  but there opinion  is welcome  we could use them
> *


IT DOSENT MATTER TO ME


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 13 2007, 10:10 PM~9448798
> *IT DOSENT MATTER TO ME
> *


 :0 .... :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ok coll dropem what do u think how much time shuld we give it for ppl to join


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 08:13 PM~9448835
> *ok coll dropem what do u think how much time shuld we give it for ppl to join
> *



You made the challenge you set the dead line for people.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

cool i say the dead line for ppl to drop or join is dec 26


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

now as far as the rules we all have to agree does any one have any opinion on the rules


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 13 2007, 10:05 PM~9448748
> *:uh:
> *


you know it's the sad truth...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

this would be fun, but i wont be able to make it to vegas, so screw that.... my homie's got the frame of jokers wild 2 laying around i could pick it up for a few bucks...


matter fact, if anyone is interested in getting a head start, selling the frame for 400 bucks... bike was featured in july of 03 LRM..... new added frame mods to it.... bike only showed once, and won sweepstakes 1st trike and radical trike.....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 13 2007, 10:04 PM~9448730
> *i should do this huh :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2007, 10:21 PM~9448939
> *you know it's the sad truth...
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2007, 08:22 PM~9448954
> *:0
> *


i will :biggrin: 













but i got my car to wrry about and i wont have enough money


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 09:19 PM~9448921
> *now as far as the rules we all have to agree  does any one have any opinion  on the rules
> *



here is what i think about the rules anything goes as long as you add or remove mods and paint job use anyframe just like dropem wants to use "problemas" any category youo want but the piont is to win at the vegas show so if you build a mild trike someone bulds a stree and another a radical and the street bike paces first in its calss the rad fist in its calss and mid takes any place in sweepstakes the mild bike wind the build off if nobody wins sweepstakes then we take it to lil 


a poll should be posted on lil the weeked befor the show just to see who will win if nobody places in the top 3 over all in vegas so that the loser just shows up to give the money if nobody wins in vegas 

any inputs?? dropem sic n twisted?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

damn i seen wicked dragon on here n this guy TearsofaClownII wow this you guys got untill the 26 if you want to join whats up


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 14 2007, 06:47 AM~9449244
> *damn i seen wicked dragon  on here  n this guy  TearsofaClownII wow  this  you guys got untill the 26 if you want to join  whats up
> *


WD won't join because he couldn't even finish his two wheeler. TearsofaClown would be a good challenger though :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 08:46 PM~9449232
> *here is what i think about the rules  anything goes as long as you add or remove mods and paint job use anyframe just like dropem wants to use "problemas"  any category youo want but the piont is to win at the vegas show so if you build a mild trike someone bulds a stree and another a radical  and the street bike paces first in its calss the rad fist in its calss and mid takes any place in sweepstakes  the mild bike wind the build off if nobody wins sweepstakes then we take it to lil
> a poll should be  posted on lil the weeked befor the show  just to see who will win if nobody places in the top 3 over all in vegas  so that the loser just shows up to give the money if nobody wins in vegas
> 
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 13 2007, 09:55 PM~9449302
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME
> *


  dropen what do you think n does anyone else have any input on the rules ?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ok so it $1500 on the table does anyone wants to make it $2000


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 08:58 PM~9449327
> *  dropen what do you think n does anyone else have any input on the rules ?
> *



that s cool. Good luck to all


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 13 2007, 11:04 PM~9449380
> *ok so it $1500 on the table does anyone wants to make it $2000
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hmmmmmmm


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

I know I'm a newby here, but I have an idea.....

Make this like a damn episode of PINKS........give the money, and the bikes up. Then the winner could post pics of himsself with the losers bikes and money. I know that would be alot of $$$ but boy would it be awesome to sit back and watch.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Dec 13 2007, 10:55 PM~9450376
> *I know I'm a newby here, but I have an idea.....
> 
> Make this like a damn episode of PINKS........give the money, and the bikes up.  Then the winner could post pics of himsself with the losers bikes and money.  I know that would be alot of $$$ but boy would it be awesome to sit back and watch.
> *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Dec 13 2007, 11:55 PM~9450376
> *I know I'm a newby here, but I have an idea.....
> 
> Make this like a damn episode of PINKS........give the money, and the bikes up.  Then the winner could post pics of himsself with the losers bikes and money.  I know that would be alot of $$$ but boy would it be awesome to sit back and watch.
> *


naw I think that would be too much ill back out on that one


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 14 2007, 12:19 AM~9450081
> *hmmmmmmm
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Dec 14 2007, 12:55 AM~9450376
> *I know I'm a newby here, but I have an idea.....
> 
> Make this like a damn episode of PINKS........give the money, and the bikes up.  Then the winner could post pics of himsself with the losers bikes and money.  I know that would be alot of $$$ but boy would it be awesome to sit back and watch.
> *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

you crazy ass bitchezzz :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i hope you post pics of this shit cuz i wanna see this commin along, damm i wished i lived in the us


yow dropem, since you're redoing problemas, sell me those forks :biggrin: i always thought they would look good on my trike because of the S form :0  


good luck to all


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 14 2007, 01:01 PM~9453831
> *you crazy ass bitchezzz  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i hope you post pics of this shit cuz i wanna see this commin along, damm i wished i lived in the us
> yow dropem, since you're redoing problemas, sell me those forks  :biggrin:  i always thought they would look good on my trike because of the S form  :0
> good luck to all
> *


NO PROBLEM UNDER ONE CONDITION, YOU BRING YOUR ASS TO HOUSTON NEXT YEAR


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:0 :0 damm man can't assure you that


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Dec 14 2007, 12:55 AM~9450376
> *I know I'm a newby here, but I have an idea.....
> 
> Make this like a damn episode of PINKS........give the money, and the bikes up.  Then the winner could post pics of himsself with the losers bikes and money.  I know that would be alot of $$$ but boy would it be awesome to sit back and watch.
> *


anybody wanna race me for pinks :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 14 2007, 04:26 PM~9454036
> *anybody wanna race me for pinks :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

neither one of yall got worthy bikes. ahahahahahahaaha


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 14 2007, 04:41 PM~9454496
> *:yes:
> *


when and where


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ok ppl whats up $1500 on the table does anyone wants to make it $2000


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ttt for the build off if any one whats to joing all u need is $500 n u got a chance of taking $2000 home 11 days left to enter


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

hummmmmmm.....dis seems a lil intresting to me....might jump in....so wat r the rules on the build....gotta show progress pics or jus busting out n vegas......wat bout when u qualify u will be showing the bike so sum trikes will be mostly done early depending on the qulifing show.....i think there is a ot of small details dat need to be layed out first.....but if its all worked out im in and repping for LEGIONS


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Dec 16 2007, 08:48 AM~9463706
> *hummmmmmm.....dis seems a lil intresting to me....might jump in....so wat r the rules on the build....gotta show progress pics or jus busting out n vegas......wat bout when u qualify u will be showing the bike so sum trikes will be mostly done early depending on the qulifing show.....i think there is a ot of small details dat need to be layed out first.....but if its all worked out im in and repping for LEGIONS
> *



The rules are that which ever trike that in this build off places in a sweepstakes in VEGAS wins the money. EXAMPLE: You place 1st Radical Class n 2nd Best of Show, and I place 1st Full n 1st Best of Show I win the build off


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yeah thats the easy part...im talking for the build itself.......he said no limits thats kool....are we posting progress pics.......or jus busting out....might be better with the progress pics so we know everyone is working on sumthing and not jus saying there in........i think start up pics to......if u r using an existing frame to show its being changed


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

plus it look like me n u will be going at it n houston for the first time too....full custom vs full custom


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Dec 16 2007, 08:55 AM~9463732
> *yeah thats the easy part...im talking for the build itself.......he said no limits thats kool....are we posting progress pics.......or jus busting out....might be better with the progress pics so we know everyone is working on sumthing and not jus saying there in........i think start up pics to......if u r using an existing frame to show its being changed
> *



Thats what we talked about in the 1st page. If you have a frame that has mods, or bought a frame you have to remove and add mods. About the pics. We decided to post if you wanted to. I have remove and add mods to problemas. I posted what i was going to enter, I know its crazy but I wanted them to see that way theres no cheating. Go to the first or second page I posted the pic of what im building. Oh about the fenders those arent mine there his for his spider man bike I wish they were mine he charges to much and besides SIC 713 is our sponcor. So now you know what im building for the build off


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Dec 16 2007, 08:57 AM~9463737
> *plus it look like me n u will be going at it n houston for the first time too....full custom vs full custom
> *


I dont know cause each year they put problemas in different classes. When he first busted out it was RADICAL this year FULL. So now that its going to be a trike I dont know what it will be. But I know its going to be a bitch to get a matching fender and rim. Fantasy Toys (Chris) is working on it, and Sic is trying to match the fender


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yeah its a full custom though.....its a half mod away from rad......depending on wat u do to the frame though it will get bumped


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

im in wit our same frame....a lot has been changed though.....its a full custom and will be ready


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Dec 16 2007, 09:05 AM~9463775
> *yeah its a full custom though.....its a half mod away from rad......depending on wat u do to the frame though it will get bumped
> *


Well maybe I will just take something away from getting it bumped up


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

wheres RO lifer? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Dec 16 2007, 09:06 AM~9463777
> *im in wit our same frame....a lot has been changed though.....its a full custom and will be ready
> *


So it $2000 on the table then. I dont really want to make it a trike but if my resources can help me it will be done if not I have to start from scratch. Good Luck Issac


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

i dnt know bout doing that.....the frame is clean as is.......u would have to add the og seatpost back or remove the molding from behind the seat post or crank housing if u hace them...i cant remeber off top


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 16 2007, 09:08 AM~9463790
> *wheres RO lifer?  :biggrin:
> *



SHHHHHHHH! If he had nightmares of "2 D GRAVE" he might commit suicide with Me n Issac out in action. Besides us TEXAS BOYS dont want to take his LUNCH MONEY away, but if he wantd to donate some he can


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Dec 16 2007, 09:09 AM~9463795
> *i dnt know bout doing that.....the frame is clean as is.......u would have to add the og seatpost back or remove the molding from behind the seat post or crank housing if u hace them...i cant remeber off top
> *



I know huh! I have a 16 inch frame i can start on that will still count huh?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

OK. I have a 20inch frame I got from next door. PROBLEMAS will stay the same. I have to start from scratch. 

$2000 on the line


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 16 2007, 12:23 PM~9463851
> *OK.  I have a 20inch frame I got from next door. PROBLEMAS will stay the same. I have to start from scratch.
> 
> $2000 on the line
> *


so who is all in on this?
there is:

drop'em
legionsoftexas


who's the others?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 16 2007, 10:36 AM~9463903
> *so who is all in on this?
> there is:
> 
> ...


ripsta
SIC N TWISTED


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 12:42 PM~9463923
> *ripsta
> SIC N TWISTED
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

too much baller talk in here. im skurred


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2007, 11:16 AM~9464411
> *too much baller talk in here.  im skurred
> *


X2


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

x3


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ttt for the $2000 build off :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

nice


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 17 2007, 09:25 PM~9472077
> *ttt for the $2000 build off  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


awsome 3D work but it looks like its speeding backwards! not hating! :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 17 2007, 07:35 PM~9472152
> *awsome 3D work but it looks like its speeding backwards!  not hating! :biggrin:
> *



that was b-4


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 17 2007, 09:42 PM~9472218
> *that was b-4
> *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

mike i c you want to make it $2500 lol


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

hummm any body else...

maybe turn the sic deville nto a trike.....

or a toyshop trike.....u get a axle yet mike


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

So far is $ 2000:

RIPSTA
LEGIONS TEXAS
DROP'EM
SIC N TWISTED


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

sounds bout rite...the only one not online is sic n twisted


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I'll only be using that seat with a new frame


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I GOT A QUESTION. I AM HEARING THAT YOU HAVE TO WIN SWEEPSTAKES TO WIN THE BUILD OFF. SO THIS MEANS YOU HAVE TO QUALIFY AT A TOUR STOP.

I WAS WONDERING IF A TRIKE SHOWED UP IN VEGAS, WON 1ST IN RADICAL BUT SINCE IT WASN'T QUALIFIED THE 2ND PLACE RADICAL WINS SWEEPSTAKES.

TECHNICALLY THE 1ST PLACE RADICAL WINNER WOULD BE THE HIGHEST POINT BIKE BUT UNABLE TO PLACE SWEEPSTAKES DUE TO NOT BEING QUALIFIED......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 17 2007, 09:16 PM~9473561
> *I GOT A QUESTION.  I AM HEARING THAT YOU HAVE TO WIN SWEEPSTAKES TO WIN THE BUILD OFF.  SO THIS MEANS YOU HAVE TO QUALIFY AT A TOUR STOP.
> 
> I WAS WONDERING IF A TRIKE SHOWED UP IN VEGAS, WON 1ST IN RADICAL BUT SINCE IT WASN'T QUALIFIED THE 2ND PLACE RADICAL WINS SWEEPSTAKES.
> ...



THOSE WERE THE RULES THAT WERE PUT IN PLACE.

Lets say you place 1st RADICAL TRIKE, BUT ISSAC PLACES 3RD SWEEPS HE WILL WIN THE BUILD OF CAUSE HE PLACED BETTER AT THE SHOW YOU GET KNOW. So from who ever is in the build comp. place better at the vegas he wins the cash, so yeah basically you are right who ever place sweeps from the people entered wins the pot. THAT WHY IT SAYS TO WHOM EVER PLACES HIGHER IN VEGAS and SWEEPS are higher than the regular classes.

Dont worry you cant enter WOLVERINE cause you would have to re-do one of the 3 frames you got buddy, and i know you dont want to screw those frame up


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MINE WILL BE IN PHEONIX


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 18 2007, 10:41 PM~9481148
> *THOSE WERE THE RULES THAT WERE PUT IN PLACE.
> 
> Lets say you place 1st RADICAL TRIKE, BUT ISSAC PLACES 3RD SWEEPS HE WILL WIN THE BUILD OF CAUSE HE PLACED BETTER AT THE SHOW YOU GET KNOW. So from who ever is in the build comp. place better at the vegas he wins the cash, so yeah basically you are right who ever place sweeps from the people entered wins the pot. THAT WHY IT SAYS TO WHOM EVER PLACES HIGHER IN VEGAS and SWEEPS are higher than the regular classes.
> ...



EVERYTHING CAN ALWAYS BE IMPROVED.......


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 19 2007, 10:24 AM~9483064
> *EVERYTHING CAN ALWAYS BE IMPROVED.......
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 19 2007, 07:24 AM~9483064
> *EVERYTHING CAN ALWAYS BE IMPROVED.......
> *



What can. The only show that will determine is the VEGAS show


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 19 2007, 08:57 AM~9483181
> *What can. The only show that will determine is the VEGAS show
> *



YOU WERE SAYING I WOULDN'T TOUCH ANY OF THE FRAMES. I AM SAYING NONE OF THEM ARE IN PERFECT CONDITION OR UNTOUCHABLE.

I PROBABLY WOULDN'T HAVE THE TIME TO GET IT READY TO QUALIFY WITH OTHER THINGS GOING ON, THAT IS WHY I ASKED THE QUESTION I ASKED.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 19 2007, 08:02 AM~9483203
> *YOU WERE SAYING I WOULDN'T TOUCH ANY OF THE FRAMES.  I AM SAYING NONE OF THEM ARE IN PERFECT CONDITION OR UNTOUCHABLE.
> 
> I PROBABLY WOULDN'T HAVE THE TIME TO GET IT READY TO QUALIFY WITH OTHER THINGS GOING ON, THAT IS WHY I ASKED THE QUESTION I ASKED.
> *


I was just sayin bro, cause TonyO wanted to enter to with a trike he had bought, n they told him no. He either had to re-do it or start a new frame


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 19 2007, 09:05 AM~9483220
> *I was just sayin bro, cause TonyO wanted to enter to with a trike he had bought, n they told him no. He either had to re-do it or start a new frame
> *


I UNDERSTOOD THAT PART....PRETTY MUCH TWO MAJORS.....

BUT I WANTED TO KNOW IF YOU HAD TO QUALIFY.....GUESS SO SINCE WINNER WILL BE DETERMINED BY SWEEPS PLACEMENT.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 19 2007, 08:08 AM~9483228
> *I UNDERSTOOD THAT PART....PRETTY MUCH TWO MAJORS.....
> 
> BUT I WANTED TO KNOW IF YOU HAD TO QUALIFY.....GUESS SO SINCE WINNER WILL BE DETERMINED BY SWEEPS PLACEMENT.
> *



yes sir


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

EASY MONEY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Dec 17 2007, 06:47 PM~9472273
> *hummm any body else...
> 
> maybe turn the sic deville nto a trike.....
> ...


lol.. naw ill pass..im not trying to waist money on something i dont need..
ill let yall ballers have fun


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 19 2007, 08:54 AM~9483458
> *EASY MONEY
> *


X2


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2007, 10:29 AM~9483989
> *X2
> *


SO , SOCIOS EASY MONEY HUH! SO YOU ARE IN OR WHAT LETS MAKE IT $2500


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 19 2007, 03:05 PM~9485740
> *SO , SOCIOS EASY MONEY HUH! SO YOU ARE IN OR WHAT LETS MAKE IT $2500
> *


When it gets over $5000, then I will get in it. Fuck this pocket change bullshit.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2007, 04:07 PM~9485752
> *When it gets over $5000, then I will get in it. Fuck this pocket change bullshit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2007, 03:07 PM~9485752
> *When it gets over $5000, then I will get in it. Fuck this pocket change bullshit.
> *



hahahahahahahaha, yeah right.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 18 2007, 10:41 PM~9481148
> *THOSE WERE THE RULES THAT WERE PUT IN PLACE.
> 
> Lets say you place 1st RADICAL TRIKE, BUT ISSAC PLACES 3RD SWEEPS HE WILL WIN THE BUILD OF CAUSE HE PLACED BETTER AT THE SHOW YOU GET KNOW. So from who ever is in the build comp. place better at the vegas he wins the cash, so yeah basically you are right who ever place sweeps from the people entered wins the pot. THAT WHY IT SAYS TO WHOM EVER PLACES HIGHER IN VEGAS and SWEEPS are higher than the regular classes.
> ...



he might not do his want to redo his frames, but one of the 3 wolverine frames is laying in my back room right now....hummmmm i wonder which one


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Dec 19 2007, 05:57 PM~9487229
> *he might not do his want to redo his frames, but one of the 3 wolverine frames is laying in my back room right now....hummmmm i wonder which one
> *



Dont matter wich one you use, as long as you change it up, and believe me there will be no cheating. I have pics of all 3 frames


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

nobody said it would be used n the build-off...............so does new paint n parts count or is it to frame mods


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Dec 19 2007, 06:09 PM~9487341
> *nobody said it would be used n the build-off...............so does new paint n parts count or is it to frame mods
> *



FRAME MODS TOO! THAT WAS VERY EXPLAINED IN THE FIRST OR SECOND PAGE.


Once again if yall want to enter the build off with a frame that is already been shown in the scene n if you bought it like that you have to re-do the mods n paint or if you bought an entire trike/bike same thing plus new parts


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Dec 19 2007, 06:09 PM~9487341
> *nobody said it would be used n the build-off...............so does new paint n parts count or is it to frame mods
> *



FRAME MODS TOO! THAT WAS VERY EXPLAINED IN THE FIRST OR SECOND PAGE.


Once again if yall want to enter the build off with a frame that is already been shown in the scene n if you bought it like that you have to re-do the mods n paint or if you bought an entire trike/bike same thing plus new parts


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

not a problem....jus double checking


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ok before the build off start we need to decide how the money will be taken care off (what if someone say yes im in n when it come down to givein up the money they say no!) or if by the middle of the build off someone drops out or someone cant make it to the LV show 

i say it would be nice for everyone to give half of the money as a deposit like that id someone drops or doesnt make it to the LV show they atleast gave half of the money but who will keep that money

or can eveybody be trusted to to make it to the LV show with the money????????

we need to take care of this before it starts!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 19 2007, 07:34 PM~9488044
> *ok before the build off start we need to decide how the money will be taken care off (what if someone say yes im in n when it come down to givein up the money they say no!) or if by the middle of the build off someone drops out or someone cant make it to the LV show
> 
> i say it would be nice for everyone to give half of the money as a deposit  like that id someone drops or doesnt make it to the LV show  they atleast gave  half of the money but who will keep that money
> ...


I think people can be trusted. I think at the set-up day or before the awards are giving out who ever is in the build off need to be together that way the money is delivered right there on the spot. That way no on e leaves without paying


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 19 2007, 10:13 PM~9488830
> *I think people can be trusted. I think at the set-up day or before the awards are giving out who ever is in the build off need to be together that way the money is delivered right there on the spot. That way no on e leaves without paying
> *


sounds good but but if someone don't make it to the show


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 19 2007, 09:18 PM~9488875
> *sounds good but but if someone don't make it to the show
> *



I think we need to see who will be in on the 26th. So far the poeple that are saying they are in are people that go to vegas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

maybe i should build one


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

2 MORE DAYS TILL THE OFFICIAL START. SO IF YALL STILL WANT TO GET ON YOU GOT TILL THE 26TH.


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

so far who is in :dunno: 
well good luck to you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Dec 24 2007, 11:20 PM~9525667
> *so far who is in :dunno:
> well good luck to you guys :biggrin:
> *



Drop'em
Legions of Texas
Ripsta 85
Sic n Twisted


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 25 2007, 06:18 PM~9529965
> *Drop'em
> Legions of Texas
> Ripsta 85
> ...


damn this is going to be crazy!! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 25 2007, 09:18 PM~9529965
> *Drop'em
> Legions of Texas
> Ripsta 85
> ...


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

this is going to be great


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

THE DEAD LINE HAS EXPIRED.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL:

RIPSTA 85
SIC N TWISTED
LEGIONS OF TEXAS
DROP'EM


SEE YALL IN VEGAS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 27 2007, 11:17 AM~9541603
> *THE DEAD LINE HAS EXPIRED.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL:
> ...


let's get it on lol


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 27 2007, 10:21 AM~9541626
> *let's get it on lol
> 
> 
> ...



ttt


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

SO DID EVERYBODY CHICKEN OUT OR WHAT?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 30 2007, 09:27 PM~9568673
> *SO DID EVERYBODY CHICKEN OUT OR WHAT?
> *


are yall doing threads or on the low low.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I dont know JUAN I talked to RIPSTA85 he is still down but every one else is like scared or something


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

it might be too much money for them?????? how about if we knock it down to $100 or $200 do u think they will do it now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe you all should have agreed that everyone was going to start there own topic or something like that.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

I GOT A TRIKE GETTING DONE ,BUT NOT SURE ITLL BE DONE ON TIME... FABRICATERS ARE LAGGING


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 1 2008, 08:18 PM~9583465
> *it might be too much money for them?????? how about if we knock it down  to $100 or $200  do u think they will do it now
> *



dont matter to me get with the people that are in.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

How's this build off going?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i think that if you knock it down to less money, there would be less effort put into the build because we're talkin about a couple bucks then if you know what i mean


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

whens the deadline 2 get in to the buildoff, and what happens if u dont get done by vegas


----------

